#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-13
<akk> Huh, to renew a vehicle registration online, you have to have the renewal notice. If they didn't sent a renewal notice, you can find out how much it is online but you can't pay it.
<nhaines> akk: this is true.
<nhaines> akk: you can also go to your local Auto Club office and renew it faster than at the DMV, if you are an Auto Club member.
<akk> I was wondering that! But I can't find anything on the AAA site saying whether they can renew if I don't have the notice.
<akk> Or whether they renew motorcycles, though I might hope so since it's insured through them.
<akk> Guess I'll call them tomorrow.
<nhaines> akk: yeah, I think I've always been able to find my notice.  I can't imagine registration services are different based on vehicle type though.
<sn9> if they didn't send a notice, there is nothing to renew
<akk> ha, I wish
<sn9> ?
<rww> jyo_, pleia2: Can one of you check that the mails I sent you with gpg signatures actually work? It's been a while since I did this :)
<jyo_> rww: Worked for me. Thanks again.
<jyo> rww: I presume it is paranoid/courteous to encrypt the signature as well, correct?
<BirthdayGirl> hi
<iheartubuntu> Happy Birthday to BirthdayGirl
<iheartubuntu> looking for some input... i now have access to any size classroom at CSULA for anything ubuntu or linux related. Any suggestions as to what I can do? A big Ubuntu Hour? A LUG?
<BirthdayGirl> thx
<BirthdayGirl> :)
<BirthdayGirl> sorry i got sidetracked
<BirthdayGirl> lol
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: how long do you have access to it for? maybe some kind of intro to ubuntu class or something? (I seem to recall you said there is already a lug in your area)
<iheartubuntu> there is a LUG meeting up in Pasadena every month which is pretty good... Brings anywhere from 20-30 people every month. CSULA is probably 5-8 miles south of that?
<iheartubuntu> An Ubuntu intro sounds like fun
<iheartubuntu> I pretty much have access to a room at time
<iheartubuntu> I'll have to ask for how long
<iheartubuntu> I like Ubuntu Hours but theres no much hands on stuff going on for us at our Pasadena UH
<iheartubuntu> Would be nice to have something similar, but much more hands on. So people can play around with the OS, ask questions, etc
<pleia2> well, Ubuntu Hours are better in public places because then random people can drop by and ask you things
<iheartubuntu> so far the only people that have asked us have been people who have heard of Ubuntu
<pleia2> so I think a "what is this ubuntu thing anyway?" with hands on demos and stuff is better for a classroom session :)
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> and maybe with some flyers around campus we can hook some people who have never even heard of Ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> 5 years ago everyone i talked to had never heard of it.... now thats definitely changing
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> we've had people sitting near us in the coffee shop say things like "I've heard about it but I don't really understand what it is"
<pleia2> so we get to talk to them, it's cool :)
<iheartubuntu> we had a guy, i tell you, was straight from jules verne era. as if he dropped in on us or something and was bubbling with enthusiasm when we showed him Ubuntu
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: care to blog about the awesome ubuntu earrings, $6 of which goes to partimus? :) http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4515
<iheartubuntu> maybe he will bring the disc back to his time era
<iheartubuntu> yah sure!
<akk> Those earrings look really nice.
<iheartubuntu> are those laser cut?
<pleia2> Boutique Academia had them made, so presumably it was with an outfit experienced with such things, not sure what they do to make them
<pleia2> not a do-it-yourself kinda thing
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - so maybe a 2 or 3 hour Ubuntu get together? Should I have possibly a 15 minute intro about Ubuntu and then a hands on thing?
<iheartubuntu> did anyone see Super 8 over the weekend? Looks good
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah that sounds fun :)
<iheartubuntu> maybe some USB sticks with Ubuntu on them and a bunch of CDs
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> A hands-on event does sound like a lot of fun.
<iheartubuntu> a couple weeks back I was sitting in on a live rehearsal of several different bands. some good stuff, some bad stuff :) i was asking them how they are making their music these days
<iheartubuntu> they all said protools
<iheartubuntu> i asked them was it expensive?
<iheartubuntu> well we know how they obtained the software
<iheartubuntu> i told them about ubuntu and they could use Ardour which is pretty close to protools
<iheartubuntu> now everyone is emailing me
<iheartubuntu> i helped one guy via chat install Ubuntu using Wubi and I was surprised Wubi does not offer which version of Ubuntu to install. My experience I remember Wubi had a drop down menu asking which version
<iheartubuntu> this new Wubi just installs the latest version
<iheartubuntu> and im not sure which it installed either... 32 or 64 bit
<pleia2> I imagine investing in the professional tools is one of the biggest investments an amateur musician has
<iheartubuntu> ProTools is a software program
<pleia2> oh :)
<iheartubuntu> expensive one
<iheartubuntu> mostly its pirated
<iheartubuntu> I think it ranges for $1000 on up
<iheartubuntu> up to $10k for more features
<pleia2> wow
<iheartubuntu> I know Ardour is a pretty good replacement for it rom what Ive seen
<iheartubuntu> from
<iheartubuntu> im sure it cant handle the 10k capabilities
<iheartubuntu> but still. free is free
<iheartubuntu> http://ardour.org/
<pleia2> and even if it just measures up to the lower end version that's something :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 do you know of any ubuntu intro slideshows available? i was just checking spreadubuntu and did not see anything
<pleia2> it's one of the things ubuntu-learning wanted to develop but we don't have the volunteers to do right now :( so no, I don't know of any off-hand right now
<pleia2> if you want to write some I'd be happy to proof them though (and adding them to spreadubuntu would be great)
<yantrashilpi> iheartubuntu, pleia2 : isn't there an ubuntu intro book? wouldn't that work?
<iheartubuntu> ok - i'll havw to whip somwething up
<iheartubuntu> and put it on spreadubuntu
<iheartubuntu> is there an intro book?
<iheartubuntu> i think i'll first head to the ubuntu site and use some of the ubuntu tour points
<iheartubuntu> i would need to highlight the key points people are most interested in
<pleia2> most of the books focus on gnome2, there may be a new one out that has unity stuff but I haven't kept an eye out
<nhaines> I didn't get very far in my attempt to write a Unity book.
<nhaines> Mostly lack of time.  :(
<pleia2> the official natty docs were updated and have unity screenshots, so it is probably worth pulling from them some
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<pleia2> (and serious kudos to the docs team for pulling this off)
<pleia2> just be care to note the license (cc-by-sa) to give credit appropriately :)
<nhaines> pleia2: the docs team worked like crazy the last two weeks.  It was pretty incredible.
<pleia2> yeah, they did
<nhaines> I actually was careful not to read it whenever possible because of the book project.  But the screen shots were pretty.  :)
<nhaines> And the GNOME 3 help is pretty nice, too.
<yantrashilpi> nhaines, where can I find these docs? are they released?
<pleia2> they are the default docs that ship with 11.04, the link I gave above is the web version
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks, I didn't know about the Web version.  I see it's just as nice as the desktop version.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: it's now been a week and task is going strong, I think it's finally a solution I'll stick to :)
 * pleia2 typically would go back to scraps of paper after a couple days
<nhaines> pleia2: yay! :)
<nhaines> Yeah, it's just Unixy enough that I find it charming.
<pleia2> the biggest problem with my scraps of paper method was that it had no history, the task reports are nice
<iheartubuntu> scraps?
<iheartubuntu> i finally converted all of my scraps to tomboy
<iheartubuntu> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, plus you have to worry about lost clusters.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> god i feel efficient
<pleia2> I use 3 computers regularly, one of which is my chomebook, tomboy wasn't a good solution for me
<pleia2> needed something I could access from anywhere
<iheartubuntu> so what do u use instead
<nhaines> pleia2: ssh is a good solution for everything.  :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: she uses taskwarrior
<pleia2> the package in ubuntu is "task"
<pleia2> nhaines recommended it :)
<nhaines> pleia2: did you see the dependancy feature?  :)
<iheartubuntu> its available in chrome too?
<pleia2> http://taskwarrior.org
<iheartubuntu> ohh command line
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: chromeos has an ssh terminal, I run it on my server with IRC and email and ssh to it
<pleia2> and it's simple for basic use, but highly extendable when you want to get complicated, just like any good ole unixy app should be :)
<iheartubuntu> are there any SSH classes i cant take? :) i feel so alone
<pleia2> this has the basics: http://princessleia.com/sshscreen.php
<pleia2> (I wrote this for less techie friends on IRC who used to ask how I can stay on IRC all the time)
<nhaines> pleia2: that's cute.  :)
 * iheartubuntu r2d2 *chuckles*
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: these days all the machines on my network are named after astromech droids :)
<pleia2> (my servers are star wars planets)
<nhaines> My computers are named after biomes and my remote servers are supercontintents.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Which is why you saw vaalbara.nhaines.com a lot until I got my irssi script just the way I liked it.
<pleia2> yeah, we had a netsplit the other day which exposed coruscant.princessleia.com (which I like! I just keep the member cloak so I can +o in channels where only ubuntu member cloaks folks can, sad sad)
<nhaines> Haha, yeah, I really like vaalbara.nhaines.com.  :)
<broder> there's also irccloud.com
<broder> (which i have invites for, if anybody wants them)
<nhaines> Ooh, that's kinda cool.
<nhaines> SSH looks more like working though, so...  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: speaking of GNU screen, I'm in love with Byobu!
<pleia2> nhaines: really? I found it horribly noisy
<rww> same reason I have my cloak ;(
<rww> reminds me, I need to poke the IRC cabal about irccloud.com
<pleia2> I think dustin was going to add a "turn off all noise" option, not sure if he has
<jyo> rww: Hey, so everything worked out, key-signing-wise.
<rww> jyo: looks that way, yes :)
<nhaines> pleia2: yup!  you can turn off a lot of the status indicators and I don't use it locally unless I'm going to be signing in and out but for remote access it's really handy.
<rww> well, between us. some people haven't done their post-keysigning stuff yet.
<rww> broder: can I get one, please?
<pleia2> rww: oops, did I not send you your key?
 * pleia2 frowns at sent box
<rww> pleia2: nope ;P
<pleia2> oops, sec
 * rww figures an irccloud might be useful if we decide to do something complicated to exempt irccloud users
<broder> rww: sure, just PM me your e-mail
<rww> broder: rww at ubuntu.com
<broder> sent
<rww> thanks
<nhaines> rww: that's handy.
<jyo> Okay, so for devin, I need to sign that four word blurb he gave me?
<rww> jyo: no idea. I just did my usual sign-and-encrypt-and-attach on the key signatures and asked him to let me know what to do with the phrase if he wanted me to use it.
<rww> though I also said something along the lines of "screw this, you admin devin.com, there's no point in me sending individual emails to each UID on there", so I am perhaps not a good role model
<nhaines> web of trust!
 * nhaines sighs.
<nhaines> Font rendering in Windows XP makes me a sad panda.
<pleia2> for devin I just did --clear-sign on a text file I created with his phrase
<jyo> rww: Was --output foo.asc working for you when exporting the signature? For some reason, didn't work for me and pleia2
<rww> jyo: you need to put --output before --export
<pleia2> jyo: no, I just ended up piping it with >
<pleia2> rww: aha!
 * pleia2 goes to update docs (I swear it used to work the other way)
<nhaines> Pipes are amazing things.
<rww> probably did, I've noticed myself tripping over gpg order a few times recently and don't remember it being a problem in the past
<rww> s/order/options order/
<jyo> pleia2: oh the philly guide assumes the signature files aren't encrypted?
<iheartubuntu> its 3+ months since i last ordered from the Ubuntu software center. Anyone interested in ordering anything?
<iheartubuntu> I'll post to the mailing list in the next day or so
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I trust you mean the Canonical Store?
<iheartubuntu> ohhh yah
<iheartubuntu> duh
<nhaines> That is a really handsome laptop sleeve they have there which I would never use.
<iheartubuntu> i was in the software center :)
<iheartubuntu> good thing i wasnt in the terminal
<nhaines> heh
<iheartubuntu> at least you van order from the software center
<iheartubuntu> *can
<nhaines> I ordered Vendetta Online.
<nhaines> I'd order Uplink but I'm pretty sure I can find my CD copy if I look hard enough.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 are there any more 10.10 discs available from the CA team?
<iheartubuntu> I have about 30 left from ordering from the store last time. official discs are hot items :)
<rww> people not keen on Unity or something?
<iheartubuntu> i dont have any unity discs, just 1010
<iheartubuntu> but everyone from the cal tech LUG all pretty much... ummm... are not fans of unity
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: no, we got rid of the last 10.10 ones at scale back in february
<pleia2> and the burned ones I brought home are gone too
<iheartubuntu> ok
<pleia2> (were given to the local hackerspace and some folks who needed them in san jose)
<iheartubuntu> when i get this thing set up at CSULA i was wondering if you could spot me 10 nattys or something
<iheartubuntu> i noticed most lug users there were ubuntu users (one guy had chrome opened up with my chrome app on his dash :) ) but there was talk of people switching distros over natty
<iheartubuntu> im fine with natty once kinks get worked out
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: can you check with DarkwingDuck? I sent him a big package and he said he'd share with LA
<pleia2> I can certainly send more down, but I sent down a big batch so I wouldn't need to make lots of shipments :)
<iheartubuntu> k
<iheartubuntu> dear darkwingduck
<iheartubuntu> i'll burn some discs as backup
<pleia2> just let me know if he can't spare them, we do have more
<iheartubuntu> k
<DarkwingDuck> Yes? I can spare.
<nhaines> Now someone just has to fuel up and start driving.
<pleia2> what, LA and SD aren't 20 minutes apart? :)
<pleia2> oh, 2 hours!
<nhaines> pleia2: 3-4 with traffic!
<pleia2> that's unpleasant
<nhaines> Indeed.  :)
<rww> pleia2: it's socal, of course it's unpleasant
<pleia2> zing
<pleia2> we're thinking of going to monterey for the 4th of july is that midcal?
<iheartubuntu> you could get there quicker in a  hot air ballon
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> im thinking of lake tahoe... supposed to have biggest and longest fireworks show west of the mississippi
<nhaines> pleia2: that's still northern California.
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, ok
<jyo> Driving around Lake Tahoe sounds fun until you actually do it.
<nhaines> And even though we never talk about it (because there's nothing to say), between SoCal and NorCal is "central California".  ;)
<pleia2> I suspect the 4th is a big holiday there too
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> we drove to vegas last 4th of july, it was very busy, and hot (and driving there is for crazy people)
<pleia2> and our car was all "why are you driving me in a desert in july :("
<rww> "Central California" is the mind-numbingly boring part of the drive down I-5. NorCal is anything north of that, SoCal is anything south of that. Problem solved!
<pleia2> there are lots of signs telling me that central california is a congress-created dust bowl
<pleia2> driving down I-5
 * pleia2 didn't realize that water rights were still a political thing here until moving out here
<jyo> Also fun: Smelling cows before you see them.
<pleia2> yeah, I lived in eastern pennsylvania so the cow thing is not new
<nhaines> Last time I drove up there with the kids we passed a huge dust devil and they pointed out the window and said "look! a vortex!"
<jyo> pleia2: Sacramento delta, basically
<pleia2> vortex++
<nhaines> pleia2: they recognized it from the vortex created by bathwater running down the drain.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it was also interesting seeing all the oil wells near bakersfield
<jyo> Bart vs. Australia. Decent Episode.
<pleia2> so I actually don't regret doing the drive, once
<iheartubuntu> cow tipping?
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - i dont know but when i grew up the entire central valley was lush green
<iheartubuntu> i like the 101 drive better than 5
<sn9> 5 is less stress
<sn9> and 101 has a speed trap with a limit of something like 25 near king city
<rww> broder: irccloud users should now be able to talk in #ubuntu
<broder> rww: nooo! but my excuse for never going in there...!
<broder> :-P
<rww> hehe :)
<pleia2> haha
<sn9> isn't irccloud a paid service?
<broder> not yet
<broder> but yes, once it goes out of beta
<broder> (s/once/if/)
<sn9> i don't see the point of it
<broder> two things: (a) it's a web-based irc service so i can use it from any machine with a web browser
<sn9> a la mibbit
<broder> (b) it leaves me logged in when i don't have the window open
<rww> mibbit is banned from freenode
<sn9> rww: i know
<sn9> hidemyass is banned too, i think
<nhaines> sn9: it's web-based screen+irssi for people who don't want the complexity or the power.  :)
<sn9> oh.
<iheartubuntu> so broder is on irccloud
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-14
<crashsystems> IRC cloud eats ram like crazy. it can easily take over 2GB on my work computer.
<broder> i have enough RAM that i don't notice
<broder> but right now, it doesn't seem to be using any more memory than, say, gmail
<rww> I've found that different browsers have radically different memory usage on "Web 2.0" sites like irccloud.
<nhaines> crashsystems, broder: what browsers are you using?
<crashsystems> Firefox 4
<crashsystems> I've got 8gb on this machine, but after three firefox profiles, burp proxy, a win7 vm, email, chat and a few other things, I need every bit I can get.
<rww> pleia2: signature received, thanks :)
<broder> chrome dev
 * seidos waves
<BirthdayGirl> hello
<nhaines> BirthdayGirl: Hello, and happy birthday!
 * iheartubuntu wonders if her name will change tomorrow
<iheartubuntu> sup seidos
<rww> to unbirthdaygirl?
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> to-to-today is Monday Monday
<rww> tomorrow is saturday
<rww> wait no
<iheartubuntu> Tuesday comes after Monday
<iheartubuntu> I guess you need to reacquaint yourself... http://youtu.be/CD2LRROpph0
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> (or not)
<iheartubuntu> tongue depressor not included
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, the seeds I got from you are growing
<iheartubuntu> GET OUT!
<MarkDude> I kept 3 of the tomatoes
<iheartubuntu> my wife took over the gooseberry. shes all into it now. ive been tending my peaches and battling some sort of beetle attacking them
<MarkDude> Some of the peppers grew. Not sure which were your or my seeds we willl seee when they grow
<iheartubuntu> i just picked 8 peaches yesterday... best ive ever had
<MarkDude> Peaches rock?
<MarkDude> !
<iheartubuntu> yes? they do?
<MarkDude> not a question - lol
<iheartubuntu> :p
<MarkDude> peaches effin rock!
<iheartubuntu> how have you been
<pleia2> mmm peaches
<iheartubuntu> im working on an article about audacity, while trying to work on a music CD right now
<MarkDude> Good getting ready for loud music on Friday
<MarkDude> Geeknic on Saturday
<pleia2> MarkDude: when should I get to the stadium on Wednesday?
<MarkDude> will be smaller
<MarkDude> Um, let me check pleia2
 * iheartubuntu ears need a break from headphones
 * pleia2 is technically on call that night, will bring netbook just in case servers explode
<nhaines> pleia2: hooray for SSH!
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> I went camping while on call once, it was a bit painful when I had to do some debugging but I survived
<pleia2> and it turns out you can charge phones from car batteries if you have the right equipment
<pleia2> (my poor car)
<nhaines> Haha, yes, I do that (what with an Android phone and all).
<pleia2> I had the g1 at the time so it had good battery life but not 2 days while using ssh
<nhaines> pleia2: same.  :)
<nhaines> I'll have to go camping again soon.  The G2 only lasts a day though.
<nhaines> 2 days if I don't use it, but let's be realistic here.
<pleia2> yeah, same for my nexus one
<nhaines> I'll probably bring my Nexus One as a backup.
<nhaines> Also it presumably gets Netflix (the G2 does--the G2 with the leadked Gingerbread update, not so much).
<pleia2> oh yeah, it's awesome
<pleia2> my favorite part is pausing something on my tv, and then resuming on my n1
<pleia2> netflix++
<pleia2> (except for the no linux desktop client bit)
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm anxiously awaiting this summer when my Nintendo 3DS can do that.
<pleia2> did you have a regular ds previously?
<pleia2> I still have the dslite that travels with me all the time (like to the gym today!) but the 3ds is tempting if only for WPA support
<pleia2> even though it doesn't come in pink...
<nhaines> pleia2: yup, one of each.  And once I find my DSi I'm going to transfer all the titles over.
<nhaines> There's a red one coming to Japan, but they're region-locked.
<pleia2> red isn't the same anyway
<pleia2> I'd probably go with the blue one
<pleia2> maybe when they come down in price a little
<nhaines> That's the best one
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> <phonecall> sry
<pleia2> I hadn't had a good look at the 3ds, this is sweeter than I thought
<MarkDude> 5:30 is roughly when I should be there.
<nhaines> pleia2: the 3D effect is really pronounced and natural looking.  It's very impressive.
<pleia2> MarkDude: ok, I'll head out after work then (work is done at 5)
<pleia2> maybe a little after 5 by the time I get out the door
<MarkDude> At ECS ifixit took a 3ds apart. 3rd coolest thing at the conference
<MarkDude> Your ticket will be under your name at willcall
<MarkDude> just in case
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<MarkDude> Not the Princess one- I am not sure you wanted to carry your Rebel ID
<pleia2> hahah
<MarkDude> Star Wars jokes- a geek mainstay
 * MarkDude will have his hair in Mohawk
<pleia2> oh boy
<MarkDude> Prolly gettting it cut normal next week
 * pleia2 will wear her pink A's hat!
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> Grandma said she wants me to wear hat when I sit next to her
<MarkDude> Well the tickets we have are on the rail
<MarkDude> and not next to her :D
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> need me to bring any foods? I need to run out to the store early tomorrow evening to get some if so
 * pleia2 wanders toward bed
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease edited
<pleia2> Ensemble came up at the last SF ubuntu hour, there is now a short little video explaining it: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/zero-to-ensemble-in-5-mins/
<BrightAmbition> hi
<sn9> lo
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-15
<philipballew> what would you guys recommend I put on a laptop with 256(i believe) on it?
<philipballew> unless you think windows 2000 is good. haha
<pleia2> could give lubuntu a try
<philipballew> would that run with 256 you think? i was possibly gonna try that. if that doesn't work i might try puppy or bsd?
<akk> 256 what? Mb RAM?
<philipballew> yeah.
<philipballew> rem
<philipballew> *ram
<akk> Ubuntu runs okay with 192Mb if you don't run a big desktop like gnome/kde
<akk> and if you don't run two big apps at once, e.g. firefox and openoffice
<philipballew> I am considering installing only cli
<akk> It'll run fine with CLI only
<philipballew> the laptops point will be to stream music from a music server i have in another room
<akk> and fine with a lightweight window manager too (openbox, ratpoison, fvwm, etc.)
<akk> oh, yeah, don't even need a wm then
<philipballew> whats the best way then to install ubuntu cli
<philipballew> i can install one if i want but configure it to not start up and i have to startx to bring it up
<akk> The alternate install CD has an "install commandline only" option that works pretty well
<akk> except in natty, it's messed up and won't give you a login prompt, so you have to press ctl-alt-F1 and then edit a couple files after install
<philipballew> alright. that should be easy but if i install cli only would it come with apps i dont need?
<philipballew> i could just install 10.04
<akk> IIRC the cli install installs some server stuff, but there isn't a lot of it and it's easy to remove if you don't want it.
<philipballew> apt-get can do it all for me
<akk> 10.04 boots way slower on a slow machine than 11.04, but otherwise works okay (and has better power management, not that it matters for a media streaming machine)
<philipballew> why does a older version run slower?
<akk> Hmm, wait, strike that, I'm comparing against the wrong distro, 11.04 isn't all that fast to boot either (but doesn't matter much for you).
<philipballew> i plan on never turning it off
<akk> I currently like debian squeeze a lot for old/slow machines and laptops.
<philipballew> i can do that as well
<philipballew> if i install ubuntu or debian i wont have to figure out the differences between cli commands on different distros
<iheartubuntu> seidos
<iheartubuntu> the man, not the myth
<seidos> hey, iheartubuntu, how are you?
<iheartubuntu> not bad, how are you?
<seidos> good and bad, same as always
<seidos> i was in downtown L.A. today, @ the new "l.a. live"
<iheartubuntu> ohh how was it? i still have not been there
<seidos> i visited FIDM
<seidos> the best thing there is the theater and a starbucks
<iheartubuntu> i was at an ice skating event during the winter, but didnt go across the street
<iheartubuntu> haha
<seidos> unless you're into pricey restaurants
<iheartubuntu> isnt there a bowling alley there too?
<seidos> ah, maybe, at the ESPN place
<seidos> i should've checked that out
<iheartubuntu> i just went bowling for the first time in a while
<iheartubuntu> it was a rip off
<seidos> i ended up going to this park after lunch which was cool
<iheartubuntu> i spent like $160 to go bowling ???!!!
<seidos> there's a bowling alley in my old town that has $2 tuesdays
<seidos> i used to have my own shoes...i gave them away though.  i prefer miniature golf
<iheartubuntu> 4 people, bowling two games plus shoes, plus balls, plus some beers and nachos. rip off
<iheartubuntu> this place was a trashy bowling alley that was totally revamped... looked nice inside, but for a friday night it was empty
<seidos> 4 nerf dart tag guns: $80.  dart tag at the park:  priceless
<iheartubuntu> $3 bottle of ketchup
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> (for when you get hit by a nerf)
<seidos> dude, stallman is good at spanish:  http://stallman.org/video/spain-protests-2011.ogv
<iheartubuntu> ohh. i wanted ask u
<iheartubuntu> i have access to a classroom... any size, to host some sort of ubuntu event at CSULA
<iheartubuntu> would u want to work together on this?
<seidos> maybe you could show the movie "Amistad"
<seidos> sure, i'd just have to figure out how to get to CSULA
<seidos> what did you have in mind?
<seidos> did you hear about the homeowner that foreclosed on a bank in florida?
<seidos> odd
<iheartubuntu> ohh yah
<iheartubuntu> great :)
<seidos> btw, i <3 CSULA, i just don't have easy access right now since i don't have a car.
<seidos> if it was a job interview it wouldn't be an issue, i could borrow the woman's
<iheartubuntu> ok
<iheartubuntu> dont know when i'll do it yet
<seidos> i'll see what the bus route is in the meantime
<iheartubuntu> maybe like a 20 minute intro, with some laptops, some CDs, some USBs, etc
<seidos> my laptop isn't portable anymore
<iheartubuntu> so in all like a 2 or 3 hour event
<seidos> i have officially "grounded it", FAA, not in trouble
<iheartubuntu> if it goes well, maybe try it monthly? or every other month? i dont know
<seidos> yeah, hey, go for it
<iheartubuntu> is there a way to pin tabs in chrome and have it saved for when i get home? or are pinned tabs exclusive to the computer im using
<seidos> good luck, i mean, if you're enjoying yourself, why not?
<seidos> i think it's exclusive
<seidos> i'm not using chrome right now though
<seidos> but, i mean, you'd have to save the configuration to "the cloud"
<iheartubuntu> ok, i'll ask bob marley
<seidos> let me know what he says
<seidos> it'd be nice to hear from him in these troubling times
<iheartubuntu> i will. right after i talk to the elves too.
<iheartubuntu> Bob Marleys favorite version of Ubuntu is: 11.04 NATTY
<seidos> don't talk to the elves, you could get thrown in jail
<seidos> why's that?
<iheartubuntu> natty?
<seidos> ha
<seidos> nappy
<iheartubuntu> i was telling pirate jokes at a party on saturday night
<seidos> it's a 1 hour bus ride to csula
<iheartubuntu> it was going great until... about 2 minutes into it. then they got old real quick
<seidos> bummer
<iheartubuntu> you can do only so many AAAARRrrrrrr jokes
<iheartubuntu> going to a Baaaarrrrrrr, driving a Caaaarrrrrr
<iheartubuntu> etc
<seidos> you should change it up, make it skull and bones jokes.  322
<iheartubuntu> luckily no one had tomatoes
 * seidos throws a tomato at iheartubuntu 
 * iheartubuntu ouch! but well deserved
<seidos> "down with the union!"
<seidos> i just saw "gangs of New York"
<seidos> there was tomato throwing (and lettuce) in it
<iheartubuntu> i havent seen that in a while
<iheartubuntu> midnight in paris was good
<seidos> that butcher dude was creepy, creepier than "the butcher" demon in diablo
<seidos> hey iheartubuntu have you considered having an ubuntu event at your house?
<iheartubuntu> my sister still plays that... on ubuntu now
<seidos> cool.  i played warcraft 2, like one scenario.
<iheartubuntu> i have not. i guess i could. the living room is covered in dust right now
<seidos> it was slightly laggy
<seidos> i should see about getting duke nukem 3d
<seidos> i wonder how it would run on my notebook
<iheartubuntu> sanding the walls where i just put in windows
<seidos> ah
<iheartubuntu> go for the original duke nukem
<seidos> how's that going?
<iheartubuntu> its going. i just dont have time
<iheartubuntu> im at work still
<seidos> i was looking for a multiplayer game
<seidos> single player games bore me
<iheartubuntu> that reminds me. i need to present my findings for the CA team game night at the next meeting
<seidos> k^2
<iheartubuntu> need to reboot. brb.
<seidos> RMS' rss feeds are dreary today, there was a silver lining.  apparently california's lower house voted to ban trade in shark fins
<seidos> but Obama bombing libya for oil and this WTO stuff is a bummer
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> i was reading an article about the mexican drug gangs in mexico.. that is one messed up situation too
<seidos> yeah.  "el mas loco".
<seidos> i read about him.
<iheartubuntu> im surprised ubuntu one does not have a mobile site
<iheartubuntu> i just want to access my notes and contacts, not stream music
<seidos> i get by without using ubuntu one...
<seidos> a usb drive should do the trick
<seidos> i guess they're more expensive than ubuntu one
<seidos> eh, i guess i'm just not a "bleeding edge type"
<iheartubuntu> what font type are you
<seidos> fixedsys :P
<seidos> that's the only one i can think of, really
<seidos> i'm rewatching star trek voyager, maybe the star trek font
<iheartubuntu> did u like the star trek movie last year?
<iheartubuntu> i thought it was pretty good
<seidos> yeah, it was all right
<seidos> i've been skydiving, so the skydiving scene was interesting
<iheartubuntu> thats one thing i wont do
<seidos> yeah, i won't do it again
<seidos> i don't see the point
<seidos> if i could do anything again, it would probably be surfing
<nhaines> Did anyone hear about the two guys who robbed a calandar factory?  They each got 6 months.
<pleia2> sigh :)
<akk> *brick*
<nhaines> haha
<iheartubuntu> I stood there wondering, “Why is that Frisbee getting bigger?” Then it hit me.
<seidos> ha
<seidos> i like frisbee
<seidos> they had frisbee golf at golden gate park
<seidos> when i would walk through the park i'd have to watch out when walking
<seidos> there was one time that i realized i was standing in line of fire
<iheartubuntu> then it hit you?
<seidos> actually, never hit me
<seidos> i was also meditating under a tree once, and a frisbee landed near by
<seidos> i remember it was raining
<seidos> well, i guess it hit me figuratively
<nigelb> akk: lol, poor jokes get hit with a brick? :P
<akk> nigelb: yep :)
<iheartubuntu> id better not tell any pirate jokes then
<nigelb> heh
 * akk has been bricked more than once on another channel where it's a common reaction to such jokes
<nigelb> who here's a fan of broadway and plays and muscials?
<akk> A while back, but been out of it for quite a while.
<iheartubuntu> A guy walks into a shrink wearing only bicycle shorts. the shrink says "well, i can clearly see youre nuts"
<pleia2> musicals are good
<iheartubuntu> i saw fiddler on the roof in SF last year
<iheartubuntu> was good!
<pleia2> nice
<nigelb> I've been wwatching this one again and again, its from the opening of the Toney awards
<nigelb> *Tony
<nigelb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6S5caRGpK4
<iheartubuntu> just saw a play here in pasadena a couple weeks ago
<nhaines> The last musical I saw was Lion King, which was great.
<pleia2> I want to see that, it's playing at mandalay bay in vegas
<iheartubuntu> i went to a seafood disco last week... and pulled a muscle.
<pleia2> nigelb: speaking of neil patrick harris, seen dr horrible's sing along blog?
<nigelb> pleia2: No, link me :)
<nigelb> pleia2: Also, Lion King musical sounds awesome
 * nigelb <3 Disney Movies of the old
<pleia2> nigelb: http://doctorhorrible.net/watch/
<nhaines> pleia2: Lion King is worth it.  Also nigelb go watch Dr. Horrible.  It's 3 parts in 15 minutes each and it's great.
<iheartubuntu> i went to the butchers the other day and bet him 50 bucks that he couldnt reach the meat on the top shelf. he said "no the steaks are too high"
<akk> haha, this is great (only halfway through)
<nigelb> oh bah, Hulu.
<pleia2> yeah, I have it on dvd
<seidos> iheartubuntu: mussels
<seidos> i have big mussels, my name is russel
<iheartubuntu> you have to tell it out loud i think.
<seidos> i saw Dr. Horrible at the Egyptian Theater
<seidos> along with some D&D thing, forget what it was called
<iheartubuntu> in hollywood?
<seidos> yeah, Hollywood
<akk> Wow, that brings back memories
<iheartubuntu> nice place
<akk> used to love the Egyptian
<seidos> by the same director, it was about these people that play MMORPGs
<seidos> i was never in love with the Egyptian
<seidos> gf won tickets
<akk> When I was a kid I liked it because of the Anubis statues in the lobby. :)
<seidos> i mean i didn't *hate it*
<seidos> oh nevermind
 * seidos throws his hands in the air
<iheartubuntu> i saw a 3D film festival there a few years back
<nhaines> pleia2: Dr Horrible's DVD commentary track was great.  :)
<nhaines> Great Tony opening.  NPH is awesome but that kind of singing is extremely hard to do without a monitor.
<nhaines> (Which makes him more awesome.)
<iheartubuntu> wow, 2006 it was
<seidos> what i meant to say were "the anubis statues were neat"
<seidos> *was
 * seidos laughs
<iheartubuntu> list of the movies... http://www.3dfilmpf.org/3d-film-expo/trailers.html
<seidos> i'm going to see 8 movies at the LA film festival this year
<seidos> i'm looking forward to winnie the pooh :x
<iheartubuntu> there is a french film festival coming soon to LA not sure when tho but soon.
<seidos> oh great, Felicia Day's character's name in "Dr. Horrible..." is "penny"
<seidos> her name might as well be "fiat currency" in this day and age
<seidos> i decided to list out the 7 seals of revelation, apparently the 6th one is the most important
<pleia2> one of my friends called MJ captain hammer, I laughed for like 2 days
<pleia2> then asked him not to kill me
<pleia2> ;)
<seidos> pleia2: MJ is your man-friend?
<pleia2> yes
<seidos> ah, right, "The Guild"
<seidos> that's what it was
<seidos> maybe i would have remembered it if i had ever been in a "guild", or ever had played "guild wars"
<seidos> Captain Hammer must be a Mason
<nigelb> pleia2: haha, you should just call him "captain" hereforth :P
<pleia2> MJ hasn't actually seen it
<pleia2> I ruined my movie cred at home by making him watch too many horrible old movies I think :)
<iheartubuntu> haha
<pleia2> "we should watch 'dr horrible'" "eh.. maybe some other time..."
<seidos> pleia2: like what?
<pleia2> seidos: the brain that wouldn't die!
<pleia2> the the like
<seidos> pleia2: sounds horrible
<pleia2> s/the the/and the
<akk> pleia2: d is why I haven't seen many musicals lately.
<akk> Men!
<akk> :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> +1
<iheartubuntu> my sis has horrible movie tastes. i know better now if she recommends a movie not to see it. if she hates a movie i know i'll like it
<seidos> i tried watching Rent when it came on t.v...
<seidos> i failed
<seidos> i liked that Tuscany movie...man, my memory is terrible
<akk> He did sit through Evita a few years ago, but when I rented Sweeney Todd I had to watch during the day while he was doing other things.
<pleia2> to be fair, he did go with me to see Tangled, and disney cartoons are all musicals :)
<iheartubuntu> tuscany?
<iheartubuntu> my wife likes under the tuscan sun
<pleia2> I loved sweeney todd
<seidos> iheartubuntu: it's like the best fem movie i've seen that comes to mind
<pleia2> but johnny depp is dreamy :) even when crazy
<iheartubuntu> what is
<akk> I was so excited when there was finally a DVD of Sweeney -- I saw it as a teenager and loved it.
<iheartubuntu> actually i like it too :)
<seidos> pleia2: i saw the old sweeney todd in high school.  horrific
<iheartubuntu> once you go tuscan you never go back
<pleia2> seidos: old movie?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: under the tuscan sun, thanks
<akk> and yeah, johnny depp++
<seidos> pleia2: yeah, along with metamorphosis
<nigelb> iheartubuntu: Under the tuscan sun++
<seidos> tim roth is in that one
<iheartubuntu> i liked depps new movie in venice
<seidos> pleia2: i think this is it:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084747/
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: but so predictable! (I saw it on a plane recently)
<seidos> i think "under the tuscan sun" inspired me to quit my job, move to australia, and write a novel
<akk> I think Benny & Joon is still my favorite Depp movie.
<iheartubuntu> a friend of mine just opened a new cafe in south pas. great food. he owns a couple of villas in italy about 50 min north of rome
<seidos> it contributed like 15% to the decision
<pleia2> Chocolat is a good Depp movie
<seidos> ah, yeah Chocolat was good
<akk> yes, it was
<iheartubuntu> are u still working on the novel?
<akk> Don Juan de Marco was good too (that was him, wasn't it?)
<akk> I should rent that again
<seidos> iheartubuntu: nah, finished it.  working on 2nd
<seidos> haven't got it published yet
<iheartubuntu> publish!!!!
<seidos> probably need to get rejected 200 more times
<pleia2> akk: ooh, I haven't seen it
<iheartubuntu> use lulu.com or something
<seidos> it was published, but http://thewebsiteisdown.com
<iheartubuntu> self publish
<seidos> i used feedbooks, i didn't like it
<seidos> no $, or B for that matter
<pleia2> nice, Don Juan DeMarco is on instant netflix
<seidos> i could probably print out a copy
<pleia2> so is benny and joon!
<seidos> i'll repost it as soon as i get my old server over here
<iheartubuntu> u need to make it available everywhere seidos. not just on one site
<seidos> i'm not sure that i saw Benny and Joon
<seidos> iheartubuntu: that's actually a brilliant idea
<iheartubuntu> example for music is cdbaby. u upload your music there and they put it for sale on like 15 sites
<seidos> i'll do that as soon as i get the data.  should be done on the 11th
<seidos> i'm working on a 2nd novel, i have 2 chapters to go i think
<akk> pleia2: Both of those were great roles for him (though "great role for johnny depp" is a pretty broad category)
<pleia2> cool
<seidos> a good old movie is "the tin drum"
<pleia2> ok, dinnertime, later all
<seidos> just as weird as the novel
<seidos> salut pleia2
<iheartubuntu> bye bye
<iheartubuntu> ciao!
<seidos> i watched the star wars clone wars cartoon in italian
<iheartubuntu> are there screen adaptations of any of hemingways books?
<seidos> farewell to arms was on the other day
<seidos> not sure if you could sit through it, though
<seidos> i couldn't
<seidos> i couldn't suspend my disbelief during the xplosions
<nhaines> I read an excerpt from Die Blechtrommel in class.  Wasn't sure I cared to keep going in German.  :)
<seidos> i liked the movie better than the book
<seidos> we read it in english class
<seidos> i watched "the letter m" in german
<seidos> it kind of was self-explanatory though
<seidos> like spring,summer,fall,winter,and spring
<akk> does that star Big Bird?
<seidos> haha no, i wish it had
<seidos> snuffalupagus even better
<seidos> i think i have the title wrong, one moment
<seidos> ah, yeah, it was just "M"
<seidos> em, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022100/
<nhaines> this: http://xkcd.com/912/
<sn9> what about it?
<nhaines> sn9: I'm glad I don't run into that more these days.
<sn9> i kind do
<iheartubuntu> ok
<ryaxnb> so duke nukem forever scored 3.0
<ryaxnb> :(
<nhaines> You can watch the in progress lunar eclipse live here http://eclipse.slooh.com/ or here http://www.youtube.com/google
<pleia2> cyprus has been doing a better job at keeping it centered (rather than default of dubai)
<nhaines> I found that Dubai was a bit hazy, although they both appear better now.
<nhaines> pleia2: Cyprus isn't doing so well at keeping the moon centered now.  :(
<pleia2> yeah, where is the moon!
<nhaines> Oh, it's back.  :)
<nhaines> Here comes the moon again!
<akk> shining on my head like a melody
<yantrashilpi> hello all or whoever's in the room. does anybody here use ibus for multi-language input?
<sn9> it tends to be crashy in maverick
<sn9> i try not to use it
<nhaines> I'm lucky (lazy?) enough that all my written language is done in Latin script.
<yantrashilpi> hmm, i've used it in maverick flawlessly, in fact pretty much I think from 9.10 I've been using it successfully
<yantrashilpi> except now I can't get it to work on natty
<yantrashilpi> i don't see any input methods and I can't seem to select different input methods on the menu bar
<yantrashilpi> seems like a unity related bug.
<yantrashilpi> or just maybe the language box is not installing all the necessary files.
<yantrashilpi> do any of you know where the unity/ibus people hang out?
<yantrashilpi> which room?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-16
<nhaines> 119 days until oneiric.
<yantrashilpi> nhaines, am going to try to get atleast some code into that :). have no idea what I'd work on though.
<yantrashilpi> then I can go around saying... I helped code that :)
<nhaines> yantrashilpi: check out the bitesized bugs on launchpad.  :)
<yantrashilpi> doing it right now.
<nhaines> yantrashilpi: what languages do you program in?
<yantrashilpi> c, c# are preferred
<yantrashilpi> nhaines, but i'm leaning towards python now and would really love to do a proper project in c++
<yantrashilpi> but maybe that's not even necessary.
<yantrashilpi> I would really like to do more projects based on modeling methodologies... seems like there is a real lack of tools for that sort of thing on linux.
<broder> hmm...doesn't look like there are many bitesize bugs against python packages at the moment
<broder> system-config-printer is python
<broder> tomboy is c#
<broder> unity and firefox are c++
<broder> everything else is c, i think
<akk> Anything in KDE or using Qt is C++
<broder> err, that's just looking at the ubuntu-desktop packages, sorry
<yantrashilpi> broder, ahh that's useful information
<yantrashilpi> i'm just going through the bitesize bugs without any particular focus. If there is something that feels like I can do
<yantrashilpi> I'll just jump in. Doesn't matter what language.
<broder> sounds like an excellent plan
<yantrashilpi> different languages will get me out of my comfort zone.
<yantrashilpi> broder, can I hit you up for some advice along the way?
<broder> yantrashilpi: yeah, sure
<broder> though for many things i'll likely just point you at other people/places/channels
<yantrashilpi> that's exactly what I'd want.
<yantrashilpi> granted direct help is great, but sometimes learning by doing is better
<yantrashilpi> broder, I wanted to work on some bugs in unity. thoughts?
<broder> yantrashilpi: let's see..unity is all c++. i think #ayatana is probably the best place to ask for help
<broder> a lot (but not all) of the unity devs are europeans, so you may be starting to hit the end of their work day soon
<yantrashilpi> oh that's fine, I have a lot of homework to do anyway.
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/14/unity-contributor-report-for-14-june/ is probably also worth a read
<yantrashilpi> do you work on any
<yantrashilpi> ahh thanks pleia2
<pleia2> (the bottom of the article has lots of good "getting involved" goodies)
<broder> oh yeah, jcastro does a lot of unity developer recruitment stuff, and he's american at least
<pleia2> even if it is michigan
<pleia2> :)
<yantrashilpi> haha, michigan works.
<yantrashilpi> i like how unity sort of pre-empted MS's START screen.
<yantrashilpi> seems like a similar idea.
<nhaines> xyzzy
<nhaines> Nothing happens.
<jyo> pleia2: Thanks for the e-mail. :)
<pleia2> jyo: sure :)
<BrightAmbition> sn9?
<BrightAmbition> read your pm's
<BrightAmbition> I'm ready to be picked up
<BrightAmbition> You left me at the library
<sn9> i can't get pm's left while offline
<sn9> i did not get texted
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-17
<nUboon2Age> ubuntu Hour: Mountain View is in the house, pleia2, jledbetter, jtatum, mpontillo, jyo, jamalta, akk, crashsystems, crashsystems1, broder
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: on call this week so my ability to travel is limited, have fun :)
<jamalta> sorry i'm missing out ubuntu hour, still in the office because of an outtage, have fun everyone!
<nUboon2Age> sorry to miss you pleia2, jamalta, but we'll attempt to "stay calm and carry on" as they say. ;-)
<jamalta> nUboon2Age: have fun :)
<jledbetter> jtatum, raise a ruckus for me
<jtatum> i'm flailing my arms
<jledbetter> jtatum, good job
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: http://itsthisforthat.com/
<nUboon2Age> that website kept us in stitches tonight.  good times @ UH:MV
<MarkDude> rofl
<MarkDude> Good stuff
<nUboon2Age> thanks jtatum, akk and Dave for a fun entertaing evening. ;-)
<MarkDude> That link represents a billion in VC money
<MarkDude> :)
<sn9> website?
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: http://itsthisforthat.com/
<jtatum> sn9: ^^^
<nUboon2Age> sn9, is BrightAmbition you?
<sn9> nUboon2Age: no she is not, even if sometimes we do seem to be the same person in some ways
<nUboon2Age> sn9 ;-)
<sn9> think back to the mini-geeknic at aaditya's
<sn9> you'll remember her
<nUboon2Age> akk is working on an online python course!
<nUboon2Age> i've been playing with the new cat who adopted me yesterday, Brendan
<BrightAmbition> hello :)
<nUboon2Age> yes sn9, i do recall. :-)
<nUboon2Age> hey!
 * BrightAmbition is muilti-tasking
<nUboon2Age> me.too
<nUboon2Age> my face s sore from lauging so hard
<nUboon2Age> laughing
<nUboon2Age> see also akk 's shollowsky.com/obsreport.cgi
<akk> http://shallowsky.com/obsreport.cgi
<akk> astronomy observing reports
<BrightAmbition> k
<sn9> l
<BrightAmbition> m
<BrightAmbition> lol
<sn9> CoC
<akk> rtfm rofl
<akk> (I saw a Chinese woman yesterday wearing a t-shirt that said LMAO with a picture of Mao :)
<MarkDude> lol
<nUboon2Age> Tuesday met Sunnyvale former mayor Fred Fowler advocating City move to Open Office from m$ Office. i think he might become one of us @ some point ;-)
<BrightAmbition> who's Mao?
<nUboon2Age> BA as in Mao Tse Tung?
 * BrightAmbition is lost
<BrightAmbition> *brain fart*
<BrightAmbition> lol
<sn9> standard pinyin spelling is Mao Zedong, i thought
<MarkDude> One of the dude's on the 404 podcast had a cat named Meow Tse Tung, or just chaiman Meow
<akk> It's changed over the years. Mao Tse Tung used to be a more common spelling.
<akk> haha, MarkDude
<MarkDude> Justin Yu of CNET :)
<sn9> akk: history books when i was in school said Tse-Tung, but that's not pinyin afaik
<MarkDude> sn9, do you think the cat cared about the spelling when it was called ? XD
<sn9> meow
<MarkDude> lol
<BrightAmbition> nyan nyan ^-^
<sn9> i have something to say about that, but not in a publicly logged channel
<BrightAmbition> lol
<philipballew> does anyone know if im cp'ing files in the cli how i can see the output of what im coping easily? or a progress type indicator?
<pleia2> -v
<philipballew> thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> Morning.
<seidos> morning DarkwingDuck.  how is st. canard?
<DarkwingDuck> It is well.
<seidos> good to hear
<seidos> i'm reading these:  http://www.stallmanfacts.com/all
<seidos> i think i've seen some of them before...
 * seidos wonders how awesome a weapon a particle accelerator would be
<seidos> rail gun comes to mind
<MarkDude> Still does not measure up to best anti-zombie weapon
<akk> As long as you can get your enemies to come stand inside your accelerator ...
<MarkDude> rocket powered chainsaw
<MarkDude> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/RPC2-560-x-363.jpg
<MarkDude> seidos, did you hear about that organic laser they made with a jellyfish?
<seidos> MarkDude: nope
<seidos> i would think it would be possible to make a small enough particle accelerator, like on a ship or something, with like an exit point for the particle
<MarkDude> http://scienceray.com/physics/jellyfish-becomes-laser/
<seidos> MarkDude: did you hear about the immortal jellyfish?
<MarkDude> I think it would come down to energy needed to form damaging ray
<MarkDude> No I have not
<MarkDude> Well the other issue I have with that bigass accelerator is that some people are saying it is the search for the God particle
<seidos> MarkDude: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula
<seidos> the "God particle" is probably a photon, either that or total emptiness
<seidos> but yeah, Higg's Boson
<seidos> isn't it like an anti-electron or something?
<MarkDude> I mean no need to go waaaaaay out of your way to say- hey what you believe sucks, almost sounds EXACTLY like what that naming rebels against :P
<seidos> i don't understand the 2nd part
<MarkDude> Hey your ideas you tried to push on me suck-
<MarkDude> So I will do exactly the same
<seidos> i got that, but "...what that naming rebels against"
<MarkDude> its an atheist/agnostic
<akk> I don't think any particle physicists call it the "god particle".
<MarkDude> saying they are tired of others pushing
<akk> That's media people trying to get headlines.
<MarkDude> akk
<MarkDude> yes
<MarkDude> vested interests
<seidos> i wouldn't know, i don't know any particle physicists
<akk> Just like all the people saying "living cell laser!" when it's actually "if you take luminescent dye from a cell you can build a laser around it".
<seidos> i think jdeslip is a physicist, we met...2 times
<seidos> :P
<akk> Distort what really happened then make a press release.
 * MarkDude figures best to steer clear of my God can beat up your God, let alone journalists saying their science can beat up (fill in blank
<seidos> so we're not going to have starship trooper like aliens shooting ballistic energy balls out of their abdomens?
<MarkDude> akk, you always just focus on reality
<MarkDude> :D
<seidos> my cousin got his masters in physics, but he does web development now
<MarkDude> seidos, not until google decides it wants to do that
<seidos> akk is a vulcan
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> live long and prosper
<MarkDude> akk, has the logic of a Vulcan
<seidos> ditto
<MarkDude> Spocks Dad no less
<seidos> Yoda can't do the live long and prosper "mudra"
<seidos> well, i guess if he pressed his thumb...anyway...
<seidos> Logic can be used to justify anything
<MarkDude> Yoda could create that picture(or many others) in your mind tho seidos
<seidos> that's its power
<seidos> then he'd laugh like a cute munchkin and run away
 * MarkDude just does not like when anyone goes out of their way to piss on other's belief systems, or lack thereof
<seidos> well finding certainty in an uncertain world is one thing, pissing on beliefs is another
<MarkDude> Let people have their magic- ---- as long as they dont try to push it on you, that would be the all around line
<MarkDude> you are correct seidos
<seidos> well, magic is useless if it doesn't affect reality in some way
<akk> Right. If people don't try to impose their religion on me, I'm respectful of theirs.
<seidos> and some may argue this is it being "pushed on them"
<akk> When they start trying to make laws to impose it on me I get irritated and start wanting to push back.
<seidos> yeah, i'm not a fan of theocracy.
<MarkDude> akk, +1
 * MarkDude lived in Santa Cruz and saw people doing all sorts of weird stuff, I was like- hey if it makes you happy, you arfe not forcing it on me, or will still take your sick kid to Dr. - have at it
<akk> I've sadly gotten less tolerant of religions lately because of all the theocratic tendencies during the bush administration.
<seidos> akk: +1 to your dexterity
<MarkDude> +lots
<seidos> you may need it
 * seidos pats MarkDude 
<MarkDude> Ty :)
<seidos> squirrel!
<seidos> i saw a squirrel the other day.  i talked to it.
<MarkDude> I mean if people want to doubt the Flying Spaghetti Monster, that is their loss ;)
<seidos> no stem cell research, i'm trying to think of another theocratic tendency of the bush administration
<seidos> i am convinced everything is real, somewhere, someplace
<seidos> that is probably both the beauty and horror of reality
<seidos> except the Star Wars Universe, that happened already
<MarkDude> all things are not only possible, but ARE?
 * MarkDude wants to hang out with some Ewoks
<seidos> well, if it's possible...
<seidos> i guess it's a question of time if it's possible
<MarkDude> Those little peeps can party
<pleia2> MarkDude: bringing a big ole back of charcoal on BART would be hard, are there any small things I can bring aside from chips and stuff?
<MarkDude> I have charcoal
<pleia2> MarkDude: I'm also happy to pitch in if we need to drive to the store while we're at the park :)
<MarkDude> Cool
<pleia2> s/back/bag
 * MarkDude did not even hit MLs with this
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> we can do our bigger picnic next month :)
<MarkDude> That was the thing about scaling back for this month
<MarkDude> How would July 9th work for Vasona Lake?
<MarkDude> Have date set for next
<MarkDude> That was the goal last year
<pleia2> that's the same day as CABAL
<pleia2> does the 16th work?
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> But no tthe 17th
<pleia2> and not the 23rd or 24th :)
<MarkDude> That is MC Hammer bobblehead day for the A's
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> can't miss that!
<MarkDude> Well yes I leave the 18th
<MarkDude> for OSCON
<MarkDude> CLS
<pleia2> the 10th is BerkeleyLUG
<pleia2> so it looks like the 16th is the best option, if you can swing it before OSCON (I know you'll be kinda busy preparing)
<MarkDude> And hella people drinking PBR, with tattoos and freak bikes
<akk> I'll probably be here the 9th but not the 16th.
<MarkDude> Damn
<pleia2> I mean, we can do it the same day as CABAL, it doesn't start until later in the day
<MarkDude> Well- I know most of our events have been Cabal days
<akk> could it be sunday, the day after cabal? would that help?
<pleia2> akk: that conflicts with berkeleylug
 * MarkDude respects the Godfather of Bay Are Linux
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Vasona has music on Saturdays
<pleia2> well, the 9th and 16th work for me, I was just pointing out CABAL because we'll be posting to all his mailing lists ;)
<pleia2> it's up to you
<MarkDude> Well lets seee what music is goijng on
<MarkDude> http://www.southbayfolks.org/vasona/#psched
<MarkDude> Although the band *kitchen help would tie in with GK
<MarkDude> the jug band does sound awesome
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Well we can get more input- and if needed- flip a coin
<MarkDude> seidos, you have heard the joke about the Buddhist going to the hotdog vendor- and asking *to make him ONE with EVERYTHING*?
 * MarkDude loves that one
<seidos> MarkDude: yeah, and change comes from within
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> i actually said that to a guy that asked me for change when i was in SF
<MarkDude> yep
<seidos> i think i just pissed him off
<MarkDude> Oh well
<MarkDude> His fault
<MarkDude> he was in SF
<MarkDude> Might be on you if you were in Orange County :P
<seidos> i hear ya'
<seidos> if i ever go back to orange county it will be too soon
<MarkDude> no doubt
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs
<MarkDude> OC reminds me of the Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth
<MarkDude> Theres something happening here
<MarkDude> What it is ain't exactly clear
<seidos> i dunno, i saw Tito Ortiz running in HB
<seidos> when i used to hang out at the bars there
<MarkDude> Well HB has the extremes
 * MarkDude remebers taking surfboard on bus to go to beach
<MarkDude> the rule was back of the bus with them
<MarkDude> that is sooooooo Cali
<MarkDude> awesome
<MarkDude> Have you seen Samuel L Jackson reading *Go the F**k to sleep? Totally NSFW, but hella funny
<MarkDude> its a kids book (really for adults)
<seidos> nah, i haven't
<seidos> cool song btw
<seidos> goes without saying, it's like a classic
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTugz1TYbM0    <<<< that link has the F bombs in it
<MarkDude> no clicky at work
<seidos> i tried taking a skateboard onto a bus, i think i was in lynwood or something, and the bus driver said they weren't allowed on
<MarkDude> depending on your work
<seidos> i don't have a job, that isn't a concern
 * MarkDude always thought the sticker should not say skateboarding is not a crime
<seidos> MarkDude: have you heard this one?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcpbkswsi9Y
 * MarkDude thought it should be: skateboarding ought not be a crime
<akk> Truer but less catchy.
<akk> But, skateboards not allowed on a bus? That's really crazy.
<MarkDude> I almost understand the 4.5 ft longboards
<MarkDude> but not regular ones
<seidos> i didn't argue, i thought it was poetic justice.  the driver was black, aka Big Red
<MarkDude> Just pull a Maty McFly and grab the back of the bus
<seidos> i think New Orleans is another interesting place
<MarkDude> Marty
<seidos> nah, i found another way home
<seidos> skating is cool, but i didn't like how it would only work out one side of my body
<seidos> and skating switch is hard
 * MarkDude was told not to wave his arms around so much while in Louisiana - we dont care if you are Italian- it looks like you are getting ready to make a punch
<seidos> i don't have the same complaint with surfing, but that's probably because i spent more time paddeling than actually riding waves
<MarkDude> It make us flinch
 * MarkDude kept hands in pockets while in Oak Grove LA
<seidos> paddling*
<seidos> i put my hands behind my back a lot
<seidos> i don't like fingers pointing
 * MarkDude waves his hands in all directions
 * seidos wiggles his hands and makes funny noises
<MarkDude> Surfing is cool. I would suggest that you spend more time BEing while in water
<MarkDude> 2nd is paddling
<MarkDude> then maybe 4th is actually surfing
<seidos> yeah, i did that last time
<seidos> i'll probably do a lot of body surfing this summer
<MarkDude> Body surfing is fun
<MarkDude> It feels cool to have a 4-5 ft wave slam you
<seidos> that's what i hear, and i know it's possible, i'm just better with a boogie board
<MarkDude> When they get bigger- not so much
<seidos> nah, i don't like being slammed
<MarkDude> Maybe its because I have been slammed by 7-10 ft stuff- that scared the hell out of me-
<MarkDude> washing machine spin cycle
<seidos> i haven't been slammed by 7-10, but i did try paddling out on a boogie board once with big surf, couldn't do it
<seidos> strange...maybe i was and i don't remember o_o
<seidos> dropping in on 7+ would be terrifying, 5 foot is bad enough
<seidos> blaming anyone else is pointless
<seidos> though, i would say i'm not sure exactly what a "winner" even is
<MarkDude> Well the ocean makes me feel humble
<MarkDude> Anytime you go to the beach- it is good to respect its power
<seidos> agreed
<seidos> er, yeah that was meant for another channel
<MarkDude> Well its ok
<MarkDude> you can agree the ocean is powerful
<pleia2> hehe
<seidos> oh no, not that, the 2 sentences above it
<pleia2> ocean++
<MarkDude> Most do.
<seidos> though, it kind of fits
<MarkDude> Oh good
<MarkDude> seidos, I was struggling to see how that related :D
<seidos> MarkDude: i'm talking to someone else about my current financial situation
<seidos> it's comedy and tragedy!  :D D:
 * MarkDude understands
<MarkDude> the employment search for me starts at end of July
 * MarkDude is marketing himself as cut-rate jono - halfway between him and Karsten Wade (Fedoras CM)
<MarkDude> Sure you would LIKE to hire jono but he's really expensive
 * MarkDude needs to leave coffee shop and get ready for loud music show tonight Severed Fifth in SF \m/
<seidos> i'm marketing myself as me
<seidos> nothing less, nothing more
<seidos> hey philipballew, how goes it?
<MarkDude> Good plan seidos . You are more *reality based* than I choose to be
<MarkDude> ttyl
<sn9> BrightAmbition: are we going to the geeknic tomorrow?
<seidos> i think i just got "hit and runned"
<BrightAmbition> sn9: Do any of your friends play guitar?
<sn9> there will quite likely be someone there who can teach
<sn9> idk who, though
<BrightAmbition> sn9: ok, cool
<philipballew> hey seidos whats up!
<seidos> philipballew: working on my site
<philipballew> nice! what you doin to it?
<philipballew> seidos,
<seidos> philipballew: trying to put up a banner that i made
<philipballew> oh sweet. i want to get into hosting websites
<seidos> i'm not hosting it, i'm just using blogger
<seidos> and pointing it to http://fictionalphilosophy.org
<seidos> let me know if you get into hosting sites philipballew, assuming you have the bandwidth, i wouldn't mind moving my site over
<seidos> i can afford $0 a month :|
<philipballew> oh nice! how much does your domain cost if you dont mind?
 * MarkDude wants to see if SF can cover this Nyan Cat (New Heavy Metal Version) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3WIs6j7g4w
<seidos> philipballew: i think it's like $9
<philipballew> thats not bad at all
<seidos> MarkDude: stupendous
<MarkDude> That song just gets stuck in your mind
<seidos> MarkDude: i think it's better methamphetamine
<seidos> *than
<MarkDude> lol
<NyanyNyan> It is
<NyanyNyan> lol
<NyanyNyan> I wish the Nyan Cat would dance or do something else
<NyanyNyan> lol
<Usagi-San> Grr i can't decide which name i want
 * Usagi-San could never make up her mind
<Usagi_San> hell
<Usagi_San> hello
<Usagi_San> lol
<Usagi_San> sorry
<Usagi_San> typos
<seidos> hell-oh
<philipballew> sup!
<seidos> http://www.naturalnews.com/032718_L-cysteine_commercial_bread.html
<seidos> calgon take me away
<pleia2> this reapproval app is going to take me about 100 years to write
<pleia2> help appreciated :)
 * MarkDude is of no help to you pleia2 - I can promote it once done
<seidos> what's it written in pleia2 ?
<pleia2> seidos: it's on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ApprovalApplication2011
<pleia2> basing it on Project pages and TeamReport pages
<pleia2> (this is the "Experience" section)
<seidos> ah, it's an "application", like an application for a license
<seidos> not an app
<seidos> the application goes to the loco council i take it?
<pleia2> yep, here are the details: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-May/001691.html
<seidos> what are they looking for?
<seidos> i have no idea what your vision is for it pleia2, i am willing to help but i don't want to slow you down.  feel free to pm me though if you think i can be an asset
<pleia2> reapproval is pretty much the same as initial approval, which is documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<pleia2> the app currently has examples of what we want from it, so you just do the same as I did for other events already on the app
 * pleia2 is taking a break for now :)
<seidos> well, if it were up to me i'd rearrange the list to make it most recent event first
<seidos> and the only "events" i can vaguely recall are ubucon @ scale
<seidos> and the booth @ scale
<seidos> i'm working on my site, it's really my first attempt at xml
<seidos> well, this is bad, i can't even sign in to wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> they upgraded it yesterday and are still working out the kinks
<pleia2> it took me a few tries
<pleia2> the sysadmins are aware of the problem
<seidos> i did a few, two different browsers
<seidos> tries that is
<seidos> ah well, back to my own site
<seidos> yay, done.  now it looks about twice as weak as before
<seidos> i was screwing around with the xml, and then managed to do it by adding the "gadget" using the gui
<seidos> go me
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-18
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<seidos> hello
<seidos> i saw transformers 2 for the first time yesterday
<seidos> it was better than i expected
<The_Letter_M> Even with the humping dogs?
<The_Letter_M> So I connected my Gamepad to my system and it's working. But, it also moves the mouse. I'm told I have to remove a line from my Xconf to fix that. Does anyone know what file I edit or what line I have to change?
<The_Letter_M> Anyone?
<sn9> ?
<The_Letter_M> Just regarding my question
<sn9> which was?
<The_Letter_M> So I connected my Gamepad to my system and it's working. But, it also moves the mouse. I'm told I have to remove a line from my Xconf to fix that. Does anyone know what file I edit or what line I have to change?
<sn9> xorg.conf is no longer used
<The_Letter_M> Well
<The_Letter_M> I mean one of the config files for xorg
<sn9> that's pretty much the only one
<The_Letter_M> hmm
<perchslayer> test
<perchslayer> cool!
<perchslayer> i'm in!
<perchslayer> wow
<perchslayer> so i see names on the right...anybody out there
<perchslayer> ?
<EminemGir1> yes
<EminemGir1> ?
<perchslayer> cool
<perchslayer> n00b on deck
<EminemGir1> hello
<EminemGir1> ^-^
<perchslayer> brand new to irc...howdy
<perchslayer> i am doing the empathy > chat accounts > channel on browser thing
<perchslayer> seems kind of conveuted
<perchslayer> convoluted
<perchslayer> is there a bettr way ?
<perchslayer> hello ?
<sn9> yes
<sn9> there is
<sn9> install xchat
<sn9> empathy sucks balls
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-19
<MarkDude> Great geeknic today. Nice seeing everyone
<sn9> indeed
<BrightAmbition> hello?
<MarkDude> hello BrightAmbition
<pleia2> good morning
<BrightAmbition> :)
 * MarkDude posted pics from geeknic on FB
 * MarkDude can post some on picasa later
<BrightAmbition> k
<MarkDude> Are we friends on FB?
<BrightAmbition> I think so
<jledbetter> MarkDude, BrightAmbitionNice meeting y'all yesterday and pleia2 great seeing you again :)
<pleia2> jledbetter: you too!
<MarkDude> Nice finally meeting you in person jledbetter - I wish I would have remembered the Google TV shirt I grabbed for you a while ago
<jledbetter> MarkDude, Me too. Guess I'll have to make it to another geeknic or something ;)
<jledbetter> pleia2, And got my commit in. Here's hoping for a tshirt! raar
<akk> yay jledbetter
<pleia2> jledbetter: me too!
<akk> me too
<jledbetter> akk, Awesome!
<jledbetter> I brought my laptop to the geeknic in case there was coding since time was tight. But no laptops were out!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I brought mine too, but mostly that was so I could use it on BART on the ride over
<akk> I had mine in the trunk at the south bay geeknic, but never went to get it.
<akk> I do always bring one to Picnix, though, and usually use it a little.
<MarkDude> Yep, the only times we have used them was to look at pics, or play music
<akk> At the past picnix I helped somebody with ... I forget, but a newbie was trying to solve some hard problem so we were trying to find answers.
<jledbetter> Cool beans
<sn9> i'm not sure which person was jledbetter
<akk> At in-person gatherings, we should wear nametags with IRC nicks and email addresses on them.
<pleia2> yeah, I mentioned that yesterday when I met BrightAmbition "I'm Lyz" "hm" "pleia2" "oh!"
<pleia2> :)
<sn9> akk: linuxpicnic already does that
<BrightAmbition> lol
<BrightAmbition> Really?
<akk> I don't remember doing that at linuxpicnic ... maybe I didn't RTFM. :)
<MarkDude> akk- I agree
<sn9> akk: it's always been in the rsvp form
<jledbetter> sn9, I had a blue coexist shirt on
<MarkDude> I want people to be able to meet
<MarkDude> without forcing folks to do awkward meeting games
<akk> I do remember seeing it in the rsvp form, just not on the nametags. Maybe I just don't remember.
<sn9> jledbetter: i did not see such a shirt; i would have noticed one
<pleia2> sn9: coexist for operating systems, lots of OS logos
<sn9> akk: it was bigger than the name on the nametags
<akk> MarkDude: Yes, since most of us are shy introverted geeks and not good at things like introductions. :)
<sn9> pleia2: oh
<akk> Reading nametags is much easier.
<jledbetter> akk, +1
<sn9> i thought that meant coexist like the bumper sticker
 * MarkDude will see about making nametags for Vasona
<jledbetter> I saw a pic on pleia2's flickr stream
<MarkDude> If I can get battery - I have 120v inverter
<MarkDude> To have a printer
<MarkDude> Since RSVP will only work for some
<pleia2> MarkDude: markers are fine :)
<MarkDude> If that is too much
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Beat me to it
<akk> Even without a printer, markers and a sign "please put your IRC nick too" works.
<jledbetter> pleia2, Marker on forehead? Works for me
<pleia2> printing any is too much work, even people who rsvp
 * MarkDude wants Tuxwing the Penguin on my nametag
<akk> Though printing some ahead of time helps make the RSVP people look cooler and more together. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Good point akk
<akk> "RSVP or you'll have to wear a hand-written badge and everybody will know you're a flake" :)
<jledbetter> lol
<MarkDude> Sorry you cant make it to the next one akk
<MarkDude> And it will be done by MarkDude in his horrible handwriting
<akk> oh, it did end up being the 14th? darn!
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> The earlier one would not work for me
<pleia2> 16th
<akk> right, 16th
<MarkDude> Will you be at the *nix picnic?
<akk> maybe -- when is it?
<pleia2> august 27th
<akk> argh, I think that's another week I won't be here
<akk> (we're on call helping with a family medical problem -- not sure of the schedule yet but every 3 weeks is what we've been told so far)
<pleia2> geeknic pictures http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157626874010053/
 * pleia2 didn't take many
<jledbetter> pleia2, More than I did. Now to tag everyone lolz
<pleia2> I wanted to finish the events part of the approval app today, but the ubuntu wiki is unusable :(
<pleia2> it sometimes loads pages, haven't been able to save and edit in over 2 hours
<sn9> was jledbetter the one who completely lost it at eps?
<pleia2> I've never seen her completely lose it with anyone :P
<pleia2> so I doubt it
<pleia2> jledbetter is a nice, friendly person!
 * pleia2 off to clean her office
<sn9> i'd need to see more pics to remember for sure
<sn9> it was well after you left, btw
<MarkDude> Nope- that was Sara
<MarkDude> She was not stoked at all
<MarkDude> Sumthin happened with him - sara and her BF Colin
<sn9> oh, right
<sn9> classic geekclash
<MarkDude> Yes, well Colin is like head of security
<MarkDude> Because if we had any hassles, not to sterotype geeks
<MarkDude> But minus Norm, us as a group would be hard pressed to deal with a drunken group nearby
 * BrightAmbition likes the name Colin
<BrightAmbition> Sorry, he just has a nice name
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-12
<bkerensa> pleia2: you around by chance?
<pleia2> bkerensa: wasn't last night, but am around today
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks re: meeting stuff :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Not a problem!
<bumblebee_man> ping kdub
<raevol> :/ why are there no open source order management systems...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-13
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour+Debian Dinner this evening :)
<pleia2> philipballew: coming down?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-14
<pleia2> 5 of us here already and the hour hasn't technically started yet :D
<scientes> meeting again pleia2 ?
<scientes> yep doesn't look like i can afford to got to debconf2012
<pleia2> scientes: yeah, ubuntu hour and debian dinner in sf this evening
<pleia2> bummer about debconf (I do hope to go someday myself)
<scientes> aww shii i have 5 minutes to get to the ferry
<scientes> i might just try it
<pleia2> :)
<grantbow> pleia2: sorry I couldn't be there tonight. Hope you get a good turnout.
<pleia2> rww is here :)
<grantbow> he's been turning up in the strangest places lately ;-)
<grantbow> reminde people about olpcsf.org Sat. That's really strange!
<grantbow> lol, poor violajack. I just saw her tweet.
<grantbow> hmm, althara has joined the channel many times since April 18 but seems not to have spoken
<bkerensa> just purchased best domain name ever! :P
<bkerensa> grantbow: she moved down from Washington :)
<grantbow> nice
<grantbow> what domain name did you purchase?
<bkerensa> slnky.me
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa has been trying to get benjam.in for years now but the guy who owns it wont part with it for a reasonable price
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I offered him $2k
<bkerensa> grantbow: have you considered getting partim.us
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> for bit.ly urls? :P
<pleia2> we don't really have the budget for it
<pleia2> I have krumba.ch ;)
<pleia2> and my cats are caligulaC.at and simcoeC.at
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wanna get keren.sa but the saudi arabian namespace is far to expensive for my taste
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> not paying over $100 a year for a shortname
<pleia2> .ch and .at ones aren't super cheap, but they are fun
<bkerensa> :D
<paulproteus> pleia2: Good seeing you, even if briefly.
<paulproteus> You looked well.
<pleia2> paulproteus: same! thanks for coming out :)
<paulproteus> re: Debconf: pleia2: Wait, what, you should totally go to Debconf and apply for finaid.
<pleia2> it's not just that, I've taken a lot of time lately for travel and other conferences, can't make the work schedule work
<paulproteus> Ah, okay.
<pleia2> having a job is such a travel killer ;)
<pleia2> anyway, bedtime
<scientes> sry i wasn't thar
<scientes> oh cool, sf parking meters use z80
<paulproteus> scientes: No prob. You should take the ferry in tomorrow and meet me at ING Direct Cafe (101 Post St); I'll be working from there starting at 9ish.
<paulproteus> Maybe slightly later at this rate.
 * scientes needs to secure a laptop
<grantbow> bkerensa: pleia2 was right. godaddy's first year is $3.99 but following years are $19.99 - not worth it.
<bkerensa> grantbow: for .us?
<grantbow> yes
<bkerensa> I have a Gold account with Namecheap so I skip the prices that most people pay =/
<bkerensa> .us for me is $5.99
<grantbow> I used to work for namesecure many moons ago
<grantbow> joker.com is $7.20/yr, better but still not worth it to me
<pleia2> it's fun to have cute names for personal and startups, but we're a serious non-profit where .org is most appropriate
<pleia2> I don't really see the benefit
<grantbow> yeah
<bkerensa> philipballew: did you ever get your free HP Cloud or did you get totally cut out of it?
<greg-g> hey, the Digital Public Library of America project has dp.la as their official domain ;)
<greg-g> They are Berkman Center funded though
<bkerensa> greg-g: I was just suggesting partim.us for short urls ;) branding consistency is always good
 * mikestewart|afk is away: Time goes, you say?  Ah no! Alas, Time stays, we go. (away)
<pleia2> mikestewart|afk: please don't use public away messages here
<raevol> does anyone use any sort of task list application in ubuntu? any reccomendations for one that is nice and awesome?
<pleia2> task
<pleia2> (taskwarrior is the actual name of the software)
<greg-g> taskwarrior++
 * greg-g just did task 33 done, in fact
<pleia2> :)
<greg-g> gave me an excuse to check IRC
<greg-g> ;)
<raevol> haha
<greg-g> who doesn't want the awesomeness of this:
<greg-g> greg@x220:~$ task 33 done
<greg-g> Completed task 33 'schedule a smog check for Midori'.
<greg-g> Unblocked 34 'bring title to DMV for midori registration'.
<greg-g> Completed 1 task.
<greg-g> Project 'dmv' is 25% complete (3 of 4 tasks remaining).
<pleia2> hehe
<raevol> it
<raevol> it's a console based app?
<greg-g> but of course!
 * raevol rolls his eyes
<pleia2> yeah, there are a couple gui frontends out there for it though (they link them on their website)
<greg-g> there is also taskhelm, a gui front end, but I don't use it
<greg-g> taskhelm is written by bryce harrington (if you know that name, he works for Canonical, worked on Inkscape and some other cool projects)
<pleia2> I've never actually looked taskhelm, but I run taskwarrior on my server, so no gui anyway
<pleia2> s/looked/looked at
<raevol> looks like taskhelm isn't in the repops
<raevol> repos*
<raevol> has anyone build a damn browse-able menu for unity yet?
<pleia2> I need a drink, anyone around this evening (after 7)?
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> I wish
<greg-g> My ability to do impromptu drinks with friends is much much much much much much much less than it used to be, for the good and bad that it is.
<greg-g> Good: Rowan is awesome. Bad: Friends are awesome, too.
<pleia2> ah, the things I have to look forward to once the kiddos start coming :)
<greg-g> the little guy really is freaking awesome, though.
<greg-g> only 6 months old,
<greg-g> and already such a personality
<pleia2> :)
<greg-g> (sorry, kinesis space/enter confusion)
<pleia2> I suppose I probably should just go to the gym to cool off anyway
<grantbow> pleia2: I would join you but bart is still probably still screwed up though trains are flowing under the bay again.
<pleia2> grantbow: yeah, it'll be a zoo all night
<pleia2> and not the fun kind of zoo
<scientes> what is this event?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-15
<grantbow> fire at West Oakland BART at 2AM this morning shut down BART service across the bay for about 12 hours but trains are running again now.
<scientes> damn
<scientes> do they know what caused the fire?
<grantbow> https://twitter.com/#!/sfbart had this link with details and a picture: http://1.usa.gov/M0tQxG
<scientes> A hacker group using ISO-8859-1, wtf is this http://www.2600.com/news/view/article/12237
<scientes> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jun/12/google-searchengines
<philipballew> bkerensa, I gave up on it, I have instructions for 3months though
<iheartubuntu> Pasadena Ubuntu Hour a success with 9 people this time around! wooohooo. Now at the local LUG to learn about Ruby
<akk> yay
<iheartubuntu> how are you akk
<iheartubuntu> did the venus event happen already?
<akk> yep! it was last week, and it was really fun.
<iheartubuntu> better than the lunar one?
<iheartubuntu> i loved the shadow photos all on the net
<akk> Good question. I liked both of them
<akk> and having both of them so close together, and both close to be geographically, was just too excellent. :)
<akk> Venus was maybe more exciting because it's such a rare event -- but OTOH I'd gone my whole life so far without seeing an annular eclipse either.
<iheartubuntu> i remember in the 80s my brother drove his friends and i down baja to cabo for some event. lunar or solar. i dont remember but it was a big event
<MarkDude> bkerensa, future advice- dont attack Nixie for her choice of clothes- it makes you look really bad, and rather un-enlightened
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Like I told you I am done discussing this matter with you. You got across the point that you think sexual objectification of women is ok and I strongly disagree.
<MarkDude> You are the person commenting on Nixies looks
<MarkDude> its not fair that it would be ok if she were ugly
<MarkDude> now go read up on 101
<MarkDude> She made a CLI video
<MarkDude> far more technical than many have done
<MarkDude> You started a debate- then left
<MarkDude> in a not favorable manner
<bkerensa> I am not favorable of sexual objectification of women. You got that part right.
<scientes> wheres the video?
 * MarkDude can share log later
 * MarkDude will PM log if anyone wants- it pertains to California folks 
<MarkDude> will be in cali-ot
<scientes> what a woman wears is her own business, and the business of other girls that talk behind their back ;)
<scientes> *behind her back
<scientes> <bkerensa> she doesnt exactly communicate with people
<scientes> oh come on
<bkerensa> she doesnt?
<scientes> thats just something that rude to say
<scientes> I don't know the people, so I am going to shut up on this
<MarkDude> scientes, you can meet her on the 23rd in Walnut Creek and decide for yourslef
<MarkDude> She is rather bright
<scientes> link?
<scientes> about event
<scientes> MarkDude, and I don't like how bkerensa is judging her behind her back
<MarkDude> Ben means well
<MarkDude> that has NEVER been in doubt on my part
<MarkDude> He is a really cool great person
<MarkDude> And a huge asset to both Ubuntu and Linux in general
<MarkDude> The only reason I push it- is the same happened to me a while ago
<MarkDude> I was making points about Go Daddy
<MarkDude> and how much I dont like them
<MarkDude> During which I made a comment about their attractive racecar driver
<MarkDude> It was made very clear to me- her looks had no bearing on anything
<scientes> well, their "attractive" racecar driver is almost so textbook its a hyperbole, IMHO at least
<scientes> except that its not, and in that way it is certainly objectification
 * MarkDude has decided this is an area I will let women comment on
<MarkDude> Clothing is not equal for us
<MarkDude> A man can own 3 suits his whole life and be fine
<MarkDude> Women have other standards- they understand better and IMO  are more able to comment if they choose to
<MarkDude> Example: when people attacked Sarah Palin about her outfits- I thought that was unfair- go after her policies
<MarkDude> Being apolitical here- just that men talking about her clothes seemed not fair- to me
<scientes> that sounds like a fair statement
<scientes> in general talking behind peoples back is not productice nor nice
<MarkDude> He would not do that tho
<MarkDude> He is very fair
<MarkDude> and would be willing to directly debate her
<MarkDude> Ben is really fair
<scientes> Wow, she taught me stuff i didn't know about find
<MarkDude> I broguht her name up - he reacted
<MarkDude> Anytime Ben has an issue- he is willing to be direct with that person
<MarkDude> He is a very stand up person
 * MarkDude cant say that enough
 * MarkDude now knows how he was when he first started learning nuance as far as geek feminism
<MarkDude> It lead to a process- and just a few years ago- I decided to identify myslef as a FEMINIST
<scientes> WOAH
<scientes> oh shes great, "what would you change if you had the source code to the world"
<scientes> thats awesome
<scientes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49yPxmB98hI&feature=relmfu
<scientes> 1. GUI Option Available for All CLI Tasks
<scientes> hahahahaa
<scientes> come to the dark side of learning the power of CLI ahhahahahhahaha
<MarkDude> She has been using all sorts of Distros for a while
<MarkDude> Her favorite being Mint
<MarkDude> She has taken people that were gamers - and got them interested in Linux
<MarkDude> by definition she is a Linux advocate
<MarkDude> One that has recruited more than most of us
<scientes> I would like to see the ability to use IOMMU hardware to put windows in a virtual machine with NATIVE graphics be better advoted, and streamlined so a linux newbie could successfully set it up
<scientes> like, take an existing computer that has intergrated AND dedicated graphics, and IOMMU hardware, install keeping windows, and boot linux, then assign the graphics card to windows, and boot
<scientes> done
<scientes> to do this smoothly some primary vga stuff from xen needs to be ported to kvm
<scientes> and also way too many people are using sub-part virtualization platforms IMHO (virtualbox and vmware), instead of virt-manager+kvm which provides a better experiemence
<scientes> virt-manager needs to be more prominent
<MarkDude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Release_Party_F17_Bay_Area
<MarkDude> The next geeknic will be Ubuntu Cali and BAMF togehter
 * MarkDude was able to get funding for this party :)
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/events/300921919994599/
<MarkDude> FB link if anyone wants to RSVP- otherwise- just let me know- so we can figure how much food to get
<scientes> I jut added it to my calendar
<scientes> now how am i suppose to get there via the bart?
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Call me and we can get a ride the rest of the way
<MarkDude> we have shuttles
 * MarkDude PMs #
<MarkDude> or you can type my mark terranova into google- my number is on the 1st site
<jyo> Anyone here familiar with mutt, perchance?
<scientes> jyo, i've used it, but not much
<scientes> it uses tyokocabinet
<scientes> *tkoyo
<scientes> tokyo
<jyo> When I try to sent mail, writing a copy to +.Sent (maildir) errs out with 'No such file or directory'.
<scientes> well that is a error from libc, and it means, well, the directoriy doesn't exist
<scientes> so create it
<jyo> Yep, .Sent with cur new temp dirs
<jyo> More specifically: /home/james/Maildir/.Sent/tmp/cur.1339801070.3353_2.domainname:2,S: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<jyo> of course, domainname is not actually domainname.
<scientes> hmm i have no ide
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-17
<jtatum> hello darthrobot
<pleia2> so, I need a few more people to do sessions for Ubuntu User Days next Saturday
<pleia2> one I need filled is a "how to install software"
<pleia2> Software Center, PPAs (and warnings), basic apt/dpkg, short bit on installing stuff from source
<pleia2> anyone interested? :)
<pleia2> time slots are 22 and 23:00 UTC, so afternoon for us
<DonkeyHotei> i wish i were good at explaining things
<pleia2> yeah, knowing the material and being really good at explaining things are certainly required for this
<pleia2> it's not for everyone :)
<DonkeyHotei> it's way easier to write software than to document it
<jyo> scientes: Figured out my mutt problem. rename 's/temp/tmp/' *
<jyo> D'oh.
<pleia2> gah, forgot to send out the meeting announcement
 * pleia2 blames the marathon Xubuntu QA meeting this morning (2.5 hours!)
<greg-g> pleia2: wouldn't it be great if the LD sent out reminder emails, if the option was set, to the team mailing list?
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> (I believe I submitted a feature request a while ago, honestly)
<pleia2> there are currently no developers on it :\
<pleia2> so yeah, lots of wishlist bugs outstanding, only big bugs get fixed
<scientes> whats the project?
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com
<scientes> http://i.imgur.com/EWjFD.jpg
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-10
<Torikun_> OMG the new mac trash can is hot
<raevol> e_e
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-12
<pleia2> sf ubuntu hour tonight :)
<pleia2> + debian dinner
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-13
<grantbow> hurray, almost time for Ubuntu Hour SF https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours - Ubuntu Wiki]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-14
<philipballew> pleia2, The sf Ubuntu hour is going to be in July 10th correct?
<pleia2> philipballew: yep
<philipballew> pleia2, nice!
<raevol> where in the world is philipballew
<philipballew> wanted to go, and was gonna buy a megabus ticket there from sac since it's still only a dollar pleia2
<philipballew> raevol, Mexico city currently
<raevol> :o
<pleia2> philipballew: here, added it to ltp http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2442-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> had to move to starbucks for the summer since roastery closes at 6pm when art school is out (boo)
<philballew> raevol, you in sd now?
<raevol> philballew: yea, as always
<philballew> raevol, love that place
<raevol> philballew: :P
<biker> zup dudes :P
<philballew> biker, In order for you to be in here, you have to use Ubuntu full time.
<GNUdru> philballew: ha!
<biker> philballew: in order to speak to me,., you have to use fedora full time
<philballew> biker, lolz!
<biker> philballew: how is mexico city? :P
<philballew> biker, It's like one big giant flea market.
<biker> xD
<philballew> Every budy is selling something in front of their house
<biker> philballew: have you bought something? :p
<philballew> biker, No. I honestly do not plan on buying anything.
<philballew> I have to much stuff already
<biker> xD
<biker> damn phil
<biker> and what have you done there?
<philballew> biker, I walked around downtown the other day
<philballew> I went to the American Embassy the other day
<philballew> the guy working security there used to work for san diego parks and rec
<philballew> biker, you need to come here and pick up your visa soon right?
<kdub> hows mexico philipballew?
<philipballew> kdub, It's nice weather. The place is like one big flea market here. Mexico City, is much different from TJ, and I found that interesting.
<philipballew> Everyone i selling something out of their house or on the streets.
<philipballew> *is
<bkerensa> philipballew: so everything is for sale? :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: you find any free software being sold yet? :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, You could say that anywhere. Doesn't everyone have a price?
<philipballew> bkerensa, I sell Ubuntu CD's on ebay all the time.
<wiretapped> i bought my first debian CD from someone in the internet
<wiretapped> debian potato
<philipballew> some people would rather buy than download for several reasons
<philipballew> might not know how to put an iso onto a cd
<philipballew> feel more comfortable with something official
<philipballew> or just want to have a cool looking disk
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-16
<akk> Who's coming to the Vasona geeknic today?
<MarkDude> yay - geeknic
<pleia2> MarkDude: I've been trying to contact you, there is no RSVP info
<pleia2> (it's probably too late for me to come anyway, but I did want to let you know)
<pleia2> the blog post has a dead link to http://geeknic.org/Geeknic_Fedora_Pi_Release_Party
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [404 Not Found]
<akk> Darn, I was hoping I could finally give that partimus machine to you, pleia2
<pleia2> even if I had been able to RSVP, I was at a conference last weekend so that means I'm spending tons of time this weekend playing catchup :\
 * pleia2 boxes everywhere
<MarkDude> Sorry about that
<MarkDude> Its cool
<akk> Yeah, we know you're way busy.
 * pleia2 back to figuring out why lxc keeps trashing all her bridges
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-09
<Roguehorse> Has anyone ever had to revert to an old kernel after an update?
<DonkeyHotei> yes, when a driver broke
<Roguehorse> I had someone ask through a mailing list. What is thebest way to go about this as I have never had this problem (yet)?
<DonkeyHotei> well, since kernels don't get uninstalled automatically, just select it in grub
<grantbow> Roguehorse: what DonkeyHotei said :-)
<Roguehorse> so edit /etc/default/grub such as is mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<darthrobot> Title: [grub2 - Set "older" kernel as default grub entry - Ask Ubuntu]
<DonkeyHotei> no
<Roguehorse> ??
<Roguehorse> elaborate please
<DonkeyHotei> select it once, then uninstall the newer kernel
<Roguehorse> and if an update comes through that could repair the problem just retrieve the newer kernel manually?
<DonkeyHotei> you don't need to retrieve the broken one, just go straight to the fixed one
<Roguehorse> so if a person needs to roll back their kernel, they would also need to monitor the kernel patches to know when to revert back to the newer repaired kernel?
<DonkeyHotei> it's what i would do
<Roguehorse> and each release comes out on average about every 10 weeks (so I've heard) ... Hmmm - ok, thank you for your help
<DonkeyHotei> kernel updates are on no set schedule
<DonkeyHotei> and if one is broken, a fix is usually sooner rather than later
<Roguehorse> I derived that conclusion from listening to Tervalds on some discussion panels
<DonkeyHotei> uhm, he has no control over ubuntu kernel packaging
<Roguehorse> true
<Roguehorse> ok, thank you : )
<DonkeyHotei> anyone about?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-12
<pleia2> at sf ubuntu hour \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: would you like a demo download code for Tamodachi Life for 3DS?
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<nhaines> Roguehorse: good morning!
<Roguehorse> Well, aren't we the early risers : )
<nhaines> Yup, one of those days.  :)
<Roguehorse> AS I get invoilved with different groups around the Bay Area it's funny the different ways some communicate and some don't
<nhaines> IRC's a big one.  :)  And mailing lists.
<nhaines> Welcome to 1989!
<Roguehorse> LOL right : ) Some prefer the mailing lists and some IRC
<Roguehorse> I was reading the Ubuntu Unleashed book about how Usenet has become the "Twilight Zone"
<nhaines> Yeah.  Used it all the time in 1995.  Not so much anymore.
<nhaines> Although I do sometimes check in on nntp.oduse.net.
<nhaines> It's real-time Usenet on a 30-year delay.
<Roguehorse> LOL
<nhaines> Star Trek III just came out, so they've *just* stopped fighting over Star Trek II and *just* started fighting about what Star Trek IV will be about.
<nhaines> Also no one has video tapes, books go out of print, everyone's relying on memory and reference material, and it's a spectacular look into a different world.
<Roguehorse> sounds thrilling : |
<nhaines> Every couple of months I remember about it and go look at it.  It moves a lot slower too.
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<akk> hiya, nhaines
<akk> Darn, the IRC log doesn't have what this slow-moving thing is. Here I was about to be grateful for once that the channel was logged.
<nhaines> Oh, we were talking about net.startrek from 30 years ago.
<akk> heh
<akk> Some of those old things run a lot faster. I went and found the source for xroach a while back, and it moved so fast you couldn't see it.
<akk> I had to hack some delays into the source.
<nhaines> Oh, this is the Usenet group.  :)
<nhaines> I just peeked in after ignoring it for a couple of months.
<nhaines> Star Trek III just came out, so they've *just* stopped fighting over Star Trek II and *just* started fighting about what Star Trek IV will be about.
<Roguehorse> akk: Good Morning - Had to get my boy of to daycare
<Roguehorse> http://intelligencelaw.blogspot.com/2013/12/did-nsa-threaten-steve-gibson-cryptolink.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Intelligence Law Blog: Did the NSA or FBI Threaten Steve Gibson to Force Him To Abandon CryptoLink?]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-13
<pleia2> nhaines: nah, thanks though
<nhaines> pleia2: no problem!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-15
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: June 15th at 7PM (oops!) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> oh good, the wiki finally decided to log me in
<nhaines> rww: unfortunately, now you have to deal with Moin formatting syntax.
<jose> who doesn't love moin?
<rww> o/
<nhaines> o/
<jose> :(
<nhaines> I'll be damned if I can ever get a link right.
<rww> aren't they the other way around from Markdown and Mediawiki or something
<rww> i forget, but it was different from something and it annoyed me
<nhaines> I think so.
<rww> Someone with a working forums account go update http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881576&page=15 plz
<darthrobot> Title: [Latest IRC Meeting Agenda & Log - Page 15]
<rww> (it's missing the meeting from the 1st)
<nhaines> I'd like to say I'm going to do that but...
<jose> I'll do that
<jose> but in a min
<rww> ta
<jose> np
<jose> rww: what's the link to the latest meeting agenda and log?
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01 is the first link, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June15 is the second
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June15 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> (since this is missing since the 1st)
<jose> ack
<jose> rww: posted
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-12
<paulproteus> BTW, for those who care about server self-hosting, I'm co-hosting a meetup about Sandstorm, an easy-to-use web app package manager, on Thu 6/18.
<paulproteus> http://www.meetup.com/Sandstorm-SF-Bay-Area/events/223113702/ is the RSVP link
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<paulproteus> [...]
<paulproteus> It's a project I work on, and we're lucky to have David Renshaw in town, who wrote the code in Sandstorm that implements app permissions & sharing. Sandstorm is a bit interesting in that it unifies login for all the web apps you install on a server, applying the Google Docs sharing model to whole apps.
<paulproteus> So anyway, I'd love to see people there and am happy to answer questions here!
<paulproteus> Oh and it's 6 PM in San Francisco and there's food. (-:
<nhaines> In unrelated news, the Southern California Linux Expo just announced that SCALE 14x will be at the Pasadena Convention Center from January 21st-24, 2016.
<paulproteus> nhaines: Awesome!
<ianorlyn> hmm that means a bit of a longer drive for me
<blitz> that's a block from my old office :\
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-06-14
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley noon-1p @ Bobby G's, also Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ same location http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2994-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
 * pleia2 tweets the meeting
<pleia2> and ubuntu hour
<MichaelPaoli> And not too crowded at all at Bobby G's - some of us here already.  So, if one's wondering what to do for the many hours before "the game", there's of course Ubuntu Hour Berkeley noon-1p @ Bobby G's, also Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ same location http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2994-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<MichaelPaoli> And if one's wondering what to do after, there's some non-interactive video thingies - with audio - also non-interactive ... 'bout some "game" or something like that, that I heard starts at 5pm.
 * pleia2 social media-ed it earlier
<pleia2> unfortunately I've got home tasks again this weekend
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 Yes, can only be so many (one?) places at once.  I've also not yet determined how to usefully clone myself.  Also would be good to have a backup planet, in case we totally botch this one.  Haven't made a backup copy of the planet yet.  So many things to do, so little time.
<ianorlyn> backup planet for what?
<pleia2> MichaelPaoli: haha ++
<pleia2> trying to spend some time today prepping for the EBLUG meeting on Wednesday too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-13
<pleia2> meeting in just under 20 minutes
<lynorian> ok
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jun 13 02:00:29 2016 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> Agenda:
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16June12
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16June12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<lynorian> o/
<pleia2> alright, hi lynorian :)
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> nothing in the loco team portal at this time http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> our Meetup.com group has the monthly Pasadena Ubuntu Hours, next one coming up in July http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<pleia2> we'll talk about 16.04 events being planned in a few minutes
<pleia2> any others anyone is aware of?
<lynorian> pleia2, no
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> are there any? :)
 * lynorian does not have any
<pleia2> ok, we'll keep things going then
<pleia2> #topic 16.04 release parties, presentations
<pleia2> so there was the micro release party back in april that Michael Paoli hosted, but that seems to be pretty much it so far for California
<pleia2> that one was at BUUG (berkeley unix users group) on release day http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3364-ubuntu-1604-xenial-xerus-release-micro-party-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus Release micro-"Party" - Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<lynorian> Yeah I know I don't really know of venues that much and got really busy with things like my dad going into the hospital
<pleia2> as I mentioned at the last meeting, I've been searching for a venue for something in San Francisco and think I finally found one :)
<pleia2> lynorian: eep, sorry to hear
<pleia2> I've also been busy, but thankfully nothing bad
<pleia2> I'm working with the organizer at a venue this week, so should have an announcement for an SF release party in the end of July in the next few days
<pleia2> I'll also be giving a couple 16.04 presentations, the first is two weeks away in Felton at FeltonLUG on Saturday, June 25th
<pleia2> then on July 19th at the Bay Area Linux Users Group meeting, that one will be pretty casual since there's no projector or anything
<pleia2> I'll likely be skipping the Ubuntu Hour in San Francisco again in July since I have all this other stuff going on
<pleia2> I'll forward details about both these things to the list so others who don't read these meeting logs will be kept in the loop :)
<pleia2> once the announcements go out
<pleia2> so, all around good news and things happening here in SF, should be a good summer for us
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
 * lynorian does not have any
<pleia2> ok, hopefully once I announce the SF party this week it'll inspire some others ;)
<pleia2> I'll also update the wiki this week to add a page about release stuff so it's all in one place
<lynorian> pleia2, good
<pleia2> alright, sounds like we can wrap this up then
<pleia2> thanks for joining me, lynorian :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jun 13 02:20:23 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-06-13-02.00.moin.txt
<lynorian> hard to hold a one person meeting
<pleia2> lynorian: hope your dad is ok
<lynorian> he is out now he was in for a while around release time
<pleia2> that's good
<lynorian> not if I get into arguments with him :(
<lynorian> anyway I need to eat dinner
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> have a nice dinner
<lynorian> augh when he won't give me the order he wants and says he knows what he wants this is infuriating
<pleia2> SF release party date and venue confirmed!
<pleia2> we'll be at OpenDNS (near SF Caltrain stop) on Thursday, July 28th :)
<pleia2> working out final details to set up the event and send out announcements
<nhandler> Darn, I'll be in my new apartment by then (slightly further walk). But really, great job getting this sorted out pleia2 \o/
<pleia2> nhandler: hah, moving far?
<nhandler> pleia2: Not really. And assuming no conflicts come up, I should be there
<pleia2> great :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 26th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> there, created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/XenialRelease
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/XenialRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I will try to set up the formal event stuff for the SF party in the next day or so
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-06-17
<blitz> bah where's seednode
<lynorian> blitz I thought seednode is in a different state can't remember which unless he moved
<blitz> wat
<blitz> oh I'm in the wrong channel haha
<pleia2> woo, SF release party announced
<lynorian> yay pleia2
<pleia2> submitted Ubuntu swag request
<pleia2> no more DVDs, but should be able to get USB sticks
<nhaines> pleia2: aww, now I have to write an announcement.  :P
<pleia2> :D
